# Michael Jackson Dies!



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

The king of pop has passed away. He was one of a kind! He's up there with Elvis and the Beatles. Nobody could ever match his fame. I think every artist no matter what genre they are have been influenced by Michael. I can't believe it. An era lost, a king dead, a legend who never got to say goodbye with a last concert. The world will never see someone like him again.

RIP MJ!!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

that's too bad.

i never believed the child abuse accusations honestly. i know he struggled a lot in his life with body dysmorphic disorder but he was often ridiculed about that and i always felt a bit bad for the guy.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Source?

CNN and Fox are only saying he is hospitalized so far, not dead.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

God, that sucks. I always liked his music, and he had to put up with so much crap in his life. I felt sorry for the guy.

RIP


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

TMZ, X17. CNN is being more careful!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Futures said:


> Source?
> 
> CNN and Fox are only saying he is hospitalized so far, not dead.


Yahoo Australia says he's dead:

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/entertainment/5681736/michael-jackson-rushed-to-hospital/


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Jeez, is this really true? I can't believe it! :sigh


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I certainly don't have any respect for anyone who preys on children.- I do feel sorry for his family though,if it's true. I think his legacy will be one of an incredibly talented person who ended up in the gutter. I must admit I feel disgusted when I see him on TV.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

whoa, i didn't believe it at first. totally took me by surprise. the king of pop can't die...
RIP michael!! :?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

um, no, he'll most definitely be remembered for his weirdness. he was incredibly weird and made one killer album.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I have to admit, for one, I've never believed the child abuse accusations either. I did believe, after certain things I saw on TV, that without a doubt he had some serious psychological issues (including a pretty severe mentally regressed state) but somehow that just never rang true to me. I just felt really sorry for him over all. 

I really hope that this is just a rumour. Still given the health complications he's had for so long, I guess at the same time it really wouldn't be that surprising if this did turn out to be true.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Very shocking. He was pretty phenomenal before he turned white.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

yeah and comparing him to Elvis and the Beatles is pretty ridiculous. he had a couple of good albums and one great one, and a lot of credit should go to Quincy Jones on that.
as for being a child molester, who knows.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31552029/ns/entertainment-music/


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Let's not forget all of the hits he had with the Jackson 5! He started with them when he was a child.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I saw him in an interview (it may of been with Larry King) that he liked to sleep with children when they stayed at his ranch. And the interviewer said something like "if you had a child would you think it was normal for another adult man like me to sleep with them, a stranger too and would you let your child sleep with them?" He said something in the affirmative like "Of course! who would not want to sleep with a child!" I always turned the radio station after that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i got a text with this news. i texted back; "ok". i then thought of how people idolize famous people to the point of sickness. Why do us as a society put entertainers, athletes and movie stars on such a pedestal... They are human and have the same problems as any person.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah and comparing him to Elvis and the Beatles is pretty ridiculous. he had a couple of good albums and one great one, and a lot of credit should go to Quincy Jones on that.
> as for being a child molester, who knows.


his popularity and immense fanbase can certainly be compared to elvis and the beatles. wasn't thriller the best selling album ever? and it certainly aged well too and his popularity never died down.

it's disappointing to hear people who also have psychological problems to brand him as "weird" because of that.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

He made Thriller. Thriller.

Very creepy guy, and also he had problems, but who doesn't? Rest in peace, mike.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> his popularity and immense fanbase can certainly be compared to elvis and the beatles. wasn't thriller the best selling album ever? and it certainly aged well too and his popularity never died down.
> 
> it's disappointing to hear people who also have psychological problems to brand him as "weird" because of that.


sleeping with children is weird, so is hanging a baby off a balcony. people are way too sensitive these days. I call people weird all the time. Is it only ok to call seemingly sane people "weird"?
no doubt Thriller is an iconic moment and music but he still does not compare to Elvis or the Beatles, they were world changers. MJ hooked up with a genius producer and made an eternally danceable album. Nothing wrong with that but people tend to fall into hysterics when someone dies.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SO SAD
i don't care what people say about him negativily.
but he made his career in music.

HE will ALWAYS be the KING of POP
if you have doubt why is thriller still number one album of all times

if you don't sing and haven't sold any albums, i would not talk.

im sad, and currently crying.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> I saw him in an interview (it may of been with Larry King) that he liked to sleep with children when they stayed at his ranch. And the interviewer said something like "if you had a child would you think it was normal for another adult man like me to sleep with them, a stranger too and would you let your child sleep with them?" He said something in the affirmative like "Of course! who would not want to sleep with a child!" I always turned the radio station after that.


I personally always got the strong impression Michael Jackson literally meant 'sleeping next to' rather than meaning what he said in a sexual context. And reacted in that way because he couldn't see why so much was being read into it by the reporter guy. Not that I'm saying that because of that, I actually thought the situation was appropriate. I definitely didn't! But at the same time I never got the impression there was anything actually perverted in his meaning. I just think he had some pretty odd ideas, given the fact that he was in the mentally regressed state (childlike state of mind) he was in. I always wondered if being forced into show business by his father at such an early age and missing out on certain things he did during his childhood had something to do with it.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Woah!!! :shock
How unexpected...

R.I.P.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> sleeping with children is weird, so is hanging a baby off a balcony. people are way too sensitive these days. I call people weird all the time. Is it only ok to call seemingly sane people "weird"?
> no doubt Thriller is an iconic moment and music but he still does not compare to Elvis or the Beatles, they were world changers. MJ hooked up with a genius producer and made an eternally danceable album. Nothing wrong with that but people tend to fall into hysterics when someone dies.


i think calling a person "weird" only based on their mental problems that could be innate or an unfortunate product of a difficult childhood implies that they should be viewed as a "freak" and inferior. people say that about mental illnesses i have and others around me have and often it doesn't really feel that good hearing it.

as for the child molestation allegations, i really think there is major lack of evidence that it took place.

but anyway stupid to derail the topic. this is pretty sad and i hope it wasn't on purpose, an overdose or suicide. i know he did have a lot of health problems and was addicted to drugs in the past...


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lisa said:


> I will always think of him as the world's most famous paedophile.
> 
> And I know this sounds outrageous to some but it is good to know that he can never hurt a child again.


Yep. And I'm with you sister.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I love The Jackson 5, and Off The Wall and Thriller, and some of his other stuff here and there. It's a shame he got so messed up, but he seems to have had a pretty ****ed up childhood so it's no wonder.

R.I.P.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

he was around hundreds of kids, some of them even well known figures in the entertainment business (i don't know his name but the kid from home alone, e.g.), and only one of them claims to have been molested. if he was actually a pedophile, then i'm positive he would have abused others as very often pedophiles are repeated offenders with more than one victim if they had the opportunity. not only that but if there were more i'm positive they would have gone forward once the first child made the allegations.
none of the evidence adds up to me, honestly.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I am sure the kids will not miss him.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Well one thing is for sure, thousands (if not millions) of fans all over the world (children and adults alike) are going to be feeling upset at missing their chance to see him on the come back tour he was going to do, after already getting their tickets in advance. Especially as they'll never get another chance to do so now. Still, life moves on I guess.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not trying to defend him, but seriously, if the prosecution had enough evidence to convict, they would have used it to do so. I'm not naive enough to say that the law is never wrong (ie: the OJ Simpson outcome is questionable) but to say he is unquestionable guilty is ridiculous. Maybe he was, maybe he wasn't.

And I wouldn't compare Michael Jackson to Elvis. Elvis was an overrated guy who stole other people's shtick (primarily African American musicians who couldn't break into the mainstream circle because of their race) and took the credit/$$$ for it. Hardly innovative.

Michael took the pop genre to a whole new level using showmanship and his own unique talent...

Michael may have been a little screwed up, but he was still a great influence to the evolution of music.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

nothing to fear said:


> as for the child molestation allegations, i really think there is major lack of evidence that it took place.


When it has been confirmed that he paid millions to the family of the 12-year-old who accused him of molestation in order to silence them, in addition to the many other allegations, it leaves little doubt whether the accusations were true. Regardless of his questionable past, he was one, very talented individual.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

no he's dead now we all have to exaggerate and say nice things.

how would you feel if your kid came home from a sleepover and told you he slept in the same bed as the dad?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

RIP MJ.

I just feel really bad for him. His childhood clearly screwed him up badly and I think he had a pretty miserable life for the past 15 years.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You do not pay off a family to make the case go away - if you're innocent-especially when the allegations were so heinous.- Most would fight that tooth and nail,in order to clear their name. I doubt he would prey on famous children,they are too well protected - pedophiles target children who are disconneted from family,have low self esteem and are the overlooked ones.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Jackson was a pretty screwed up person.Most childhood stars these days seem to become so.He was more of an entertainer in my book than a musician.He was immensely popular at one time though.There were only a couple of his songs that I really liked.His very bizarre personal life kind of reminds me of Howard Hughes.

I mean we are talking WAY beyond just being eccentric for both of these people.It's been a bad day for celebrities first Farrah Fawcett dies and then Michael Jackson just a few hours later...

As for child molestation, there is probably some truth to the allegations.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

WinterDave said:


> Jackson was a pretty screwed up person.Most childhood stars these days seem to become so.He was *more of an entertainer in my book than a musician*.He was immensely popular at one time though.There were only a couple of his songs that I really liked.His very bizarre personal life kind of reminds me of Howard Hughes.
> 
> *I mean we are talking WAY beyond just being eccentric for both of these people*.It's been a bad day for celebrities first Farrah Fawcett dies and then Michael Jackson just a few hours later...


I agree


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

WinterDave said:


> first Farrah Fawcett dies and then Michael Jackson just a few hours later...


Jeez! That's freaky!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

WinterDave said:


> As for child molestation, there is probably some truth to the allegations.


I'm sure it will all come out, now that he's passed. I do hope it's not true, though.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

utopian_grrl said:


> I'm not trying to defend him, but seriously, if the prosecution had enough evidence to convict, they would have used it to do so. I'm not naive enough to say that the law is never wrong (ie: the OJ Simpson outcome is questionable) but to say he is unquestionable guilty is ridiculous. Maybe he was, maybe he wasn't.
> 
> _And I wouldn't compare Michael Jackson to Elvis. Elvis was an overrated guy who stole other people's shtick (primarily African American musicians who couldn't break into the mainstream circle because of their race) and took the credit/$$$ for it. Hardly innovative._
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this. Elvis, unfortunately took from a lot of people and got credit for it, but he made it his own. And a lot of black artists used a lot of his stage mannerisms.

It's strange, Farrah and then Michael. R.I.P.

As for the child molestation charges, I'm not saying he's guilty and I'm not saying he's not, but until I see 'good' proof, I can't say one or the other.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

WinterDave said:


> *Jackson was a pretty screwed up person.*Most childhood stars these days seem to become so.He was more of an entertainer in my book than a musician.He was immensely popular at one time though.There were only a couple of his songs that I really liked.His very bizarre personal life kind of reminds me of Howard Hughes.
> 
> *I mean we are talking WAY beyond just being eccentric for both of these people.*It's been a bad day for celebrities first Farrah Fawcett dies and then Michael Jackson just a few hours later...
> 
> *As for child molestation, there is probably some truth to the allegations.*


I agree.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

note to self: call loved ones before they die.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Black_Widow said:


> Jeez! That's freaky!


not really. plenty of other people have died today.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I've never believed the child abuse accusations either. It always looked like he was the victim to me. He clearly had some problems, but it was himself he abused, not children. He was a child in a 50-year-old body. I relate to that a great deal, and I've always felt sorry for him. His suffering was so readily apparent. Hopefully he's a child at last.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Phoebus said:


> I'm sure it will all come out, now that he's passed. I do hope it's not true, though.


How would it come out now?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Lisa said:


> I will always think of him as the world's most famous paedophile.
> 
> And I know this sounds outrageous to some but it is good to know that he can never hurt a child again.


Agreed.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

wow i was just listening/watching his music video on my pda "just beat it" song a few minutes ago before i log on to the internet and found out he died. he look pretty decent looking in 1982 compared to now. i will remember him for his music.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> It isn't, really; People die everyday. Just because it's two famous people doesn't mean anything.





Mercurochrome said:


> not really. plenty of other people have died today.


You both make a fair point when you point out people dying every day is nothing unusual. But it's still personally pretty freaky to me, as hearing about 2 people I'm actually familiar with (at least on name terms) dying hours apart in one day is something I don't tend to experience all too often. That's just how it feels to me. Each to their own.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lisa said:


> How would it come out now?


I'm sure people will start coming out of the "woodwork," because there's less chance of being sued...and to make a quick buck. Think Princess Diana.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Goodness, three threads about M.J. in the forums. Let's move some to entertainment section.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Anxiety75 said:


> Goodness, three threads about M.J. in the forums. Let's move some to entertainment section.


Considering what he has done for the history of music he can have as many threads as he wants.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

opcorn

I will say I was very suprised by the news. One of my roomates really freaked out.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

kos said:


> Considering what he has done for the history of music he can have as many threads as he wants.


:lol I was just going to say... this story is so huge it warrants three threads.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

not really, Thriller was all Quincy Jones.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lisa said:


> :lol I was just going to say... this story is so huge it warrants three threads.


Without the moderators' intervention on this island of thought, we would break into three camps of judgment eventually consisting loosely of Like him, Dislike him, and Don't know what to think of him, as the threads will come to have distinct positions and personalities. Alliances will form and enemies labeled. We would then have to assign duties of survival to each person in our respective quarters. Disputed boundary lines of territory will be drawn in the dirt with the exception of surprise underwater ambushes from the water by endurance swimmers that knock out and take hostage enemy camp members' who naively wader looking to kill for food sea creatures with bare hand. After this incident of shock, armies will offically form, each with a naval base, each with chains of command. Food will be hard to come by and as night falls there will be many mock people who claim to have been unfairly ousted of their camp who are really spies. Then they will form an alliance secretly as the 4th group unbeknownst to the other groups. There will be some confusion and people will grow weary. Eventually someone will answer their cellphone and say "mom says its time to eat and its okay to bring a friend". They will all follow this person home to this one hut, hitting and kicking each other on the way, and pulling hair. Upon arriving, the mom will ban all but her offspring from using the bathroom and she will now be the common enemy. Some will lure her out to the backyard with chocolate and entertain her with the Thriller dance, as they take turns using the hut facilities. Then someone will pick up another cellphone and say "my wife says I have to come home" and he will leave, among with many others that express the same thing of spouses, cats, dogs, and children that have left text messages upon looking.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

omg! micheal jackson died? blah who gives a ****. today some young girl in bolivia was beatin raped burnt allive then eaten by rabid dogs and im suppose to give a **** about some parody of american culture kicking the bucket. **** that.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, Michael Jackson was a talented man, I'll give him that. I think anyone who knows music would know that MJ was talented, what other kid could sing the same songs as he did when he was with the Jackson 5.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

Black_Widow said:


> I personally always got the strong impression Michael Jackson literally meant 'sleeping next to' rather than meaning what he said in a sexual context. And reacted in that way because he couldn't see why so much was being read into it by the reporter guy. Not that I'm saying that because of that, I actually thought the situation was appropriate. I definitely didn't! But at the same time I never got the impression there was anything actually perverted in his meaning. I just think he had some pretty odd ideas, given the fact that he was in the mentally regressed state (childlike state of mind) he was in. I always wondered if being forced into show business by his father at such an early age and missing out on certain things he did during his childhood had something to do with it.


I saw that interview too and thought the same thing. I actually felt really bad for Michael like he wasn't aware how they were trying to set him up. He really did seem like a child in that moment. Anyways my kids sleep with(oops, I mean _next to _) me, the dogs too. There is nothing perverse about it. In some cultures whole families, even extended family, sleep together on a mat on the floor, and that's the norm. Big deal. It's only perverted if you're perverse. Pedophiles tend to be lifelong repeat offenders, and he had access to a lot of children over the years. If the allegations were true, people would have been coming out of the woodwork with accusations -- that didn't happen, just a family who oddly enough had made accusations about someone else previously in an attempt to get some cash. All that considered, I'm pretty convinced of his innocence.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sacred said:


> omg! micheal jackson died? blah who gives a ****. today some young girl in bolivia was beatin raped burnt allive then eaten by rabid dogs and im suppose to give a **** about some parody of american culture kicking the bucket. **** that.


dude no one's asking or forcing you to care or have sympathy

he just happens to have affected a lot of people more than that young girl who was raped and burned alive


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

We were freaking out about this at work for like an hour today. I'm not sure why. haha we put on some of his songs as a tribute. I always felt bad for him- despite all the money and everything he seemed like he had a tough, troubled life. Hope he is in a better place.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

sacred said:


> omg! micheal jackson died? blah who gives a ****. today some young girl in bolivia was beatin raped burnt allive then eaten by rabid dogs and im suppose to give a **** about some parody of american culture kicking the bucket. **** that.


Wow, calm down. No one said you had to care or anything, but you came into a thread about him dying, so it must have made you care a little, enough to comment or get upset about.
And okay, a girl was raped and burned and beaten in Boliva. That's sad, I'm sure, but it just so happens that more people know about Michael Jackson than the little girl in Boliva. And more people happen to care about him, than her. Sad, but true.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

sacred said:


> omg! micheal jackson died? blah who gives a ****. today some young girl in bolivia was beatin raped burnt allive then eaten by rabid dogs and im suppose to give a **** about some parody of american culture kicking the bucket. **** that.


He was a parody of American culture? I would say he was a pretty large part :lol
This is an important story, though. He wasn't just tabloid fodder like Anna Nicole Smith, he accomplished something, the best selling album of all time. I think that deserves a thread on SAS :yes


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

sacred said:


> today some young girl in bolivia was beatin raped burnt allive then eaten by rabid dogs


The Bolivian girl didn't release the best selling album of all time that had some really catchy tunes, so I'd say that in a way his death is more tragic than hers.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Stanley-Wow,I really hope you're kidding?? Catchy tunes are more important than a life cut so horribly short? No one can know the potential of this child,how can you imply that entertainment could be more important? Every life has value,he was gifted with talent but that does'nt mean he was a superior human being. Her contribution to this world might have surpassed the mere selling of millions of albums. We go overboard in this country with worshiping celebrities.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Still Waters said:


> We go overboard in this country with worshiping celebrities.


I wasn't even a fan of his, it's just that he had a few songs that I happened to like. From this perspective he will be missed, by me, more than some hypothetical Bolivian girl.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> um, no, he'll most definitely be remembered for his weirdness. he was incredibly weird and made one killer album.


I really think it's way too soon to be harping on his weirdness. Have a little respect for the dead.

And for the record, he made three classic albums: _Off The Wall, Thriller, _and _Bad_.

I'm really just crushed by this. I adored his albums. He was a pop genius. People like him aren't supposed to die.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

sacred said:


> omg! micheal jackson died? blah who gives a ****. today some young girl in bolivia was beatin raped burnt allive then eaten by rabid dogs and im suppose to give a **** about some parody of american culture kicking the bucket. **** that.


By that amazing logic we shouldn't mourn anyone because there's always _somebody_ dying somewhere in a worse situation.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

My condolences to MJ's family and all his loyal fans over the years. At least you can rest now knowing his troubles and his difficulties are over. He was a true genius of his time and true inspiration for musical artists world-wide. Believe it or not, although i was ashamed to admit it in later years, i was a fan of his myself when i was a kid, and i truly believe he was a good guy in his personality. The king of pop may be gone, but his greatness and his legacy will remain forever.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Still Waters said:


> Stanley-Wow,I really hope you're kidding?? Catchy tunes are more important than a life cut so horribly short? No one can know the potential of this child,how can you imply that entertainment could be more important? Every life has value,he was gifted with talent but that does'nt mean he was a superior human being. Her contribution to this world might have surpassed the mere selling of millions of albums. We go overboard in this country with worshiping celebrities.


He was human?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Still Waters said:


> Stanley-Wow,I really hope you're kidding?? Catchy tunes are more important than a life cut so horribly short? No one can know the potential of this child,how can you imply that entertainment could be more important? Every life has value,he was gifted with talent but that does'nt mean he was a superior human being. Her contribution to this world might have surpassed the mere selling of millions of albums. We go overboard in this country with worshiping celebrities.


I know. I get shivers thinking about him. I am fascinated by the responses in this thread that put entertainment above basic morality. I do not understand it at all.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> People like him aren't supposed to die.


I agree, they are supposed to go to jail and get the finest treatment in cushy quarters.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Sunshine009 said:


> I know. I get shivers thinking about him. I am fascinated by the responses in this thread that put entertainment above basic morality. I do not understand it at all.


what does "basic morality" have to do with mourning the death of an entertainer that had a personal impact on many people's lives?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sunshine009 said:


> I agree, they are supposed to go to jail and get the finest treatment in cushy quarters.


He was found innocent. Whatever you're _convinced_ he did doesn't really matter.

And let me mourn a ****ing icon of pop music, please? We would not have 90% of the current music out if it weren't for Michael Jackson.

The only thing I can compare it to was when Diana died. But Michael Jackson means so much more to me than Diana ever did, so it's worse.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sunshine009 said:


> I know. I get shivers thinking about him. I am fascinated by the responses in this thread that put entertainment above basic morality. I do not understand it at all.


HE. WAS. FOUND. NOT. GUILTY.

Can we please have just one thread to remember Michael Jackson's legacy and not have it covered in tabloid filth?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yes : )


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

this is probably the most shocking death for me since the crocodile hunter, young age and didn't see it coming at all.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

kpiper0101 said:


> I saw that interview too and thought the same thing. I actually felt really bad for Michael like he wasn't aware how they were trying to set him up. He really did seem like a child in that moment. Anyways my kids sleep with(oops, I mean _next to _) me, the dogs too. There is nothing perverse about it. In some cultures whole families, even extended family, sleep together on a mat on the floor, and that's the norm. Big deal. It's only perverted if you're perverse. Pedophiles tend to be lifelong repeat offenders, and he had access to a lot of children over the years. If the allegations were true, people would have been coming out of the woodwork with accusations -- that didn't happen, just a family who oddly enough had made accusations about someone else previously in an attempt to get some cash. All that considered, I'm pretty convinced of his innocence.


My thoughts are just the same Kpiper.



nothing to fear said:


> what does "basic morality" have to do with mourning the death of an entertainer that had a personal impact on many people's lives?


Exactly.


----------



## 12345 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sad news. I'l miss MJ.


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

Michael jackson r.i.p.!!!


----------



## eleven11 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've always wondered if he had some form of social anxiety. I mean, he was a super star with everybody watching his every move. I just try placing myself in his shoes, and as strange as it sounds, I think if I were him, I would be most comfortable on stage performing than anywhere else. After all, he practically grew up on the stage. I get the feeling that he was not prepared to enter the "adult world" and still felt like a child. Also, there were tons of expectations for him. Imagine people looking at how you act and react, talk, mingle, who you hang out with, your love life, etc. when you are not performing. Must have been very nerve-wracking.

Maybe I'm reading too much into this, but that's my take on it. And if true, it makes sense why he enjoyed children so much. 

R.I.P. MJ


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

One thought has just just occurred to me. I wonder if a number of tribute concerts will organised instead, to make up for the fact MJ's come back tour couldnt take place. Something along the same lines as with Queen...for one I certainly hope so.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Steve Irwin and Graham Kennedy had more of an impact on me, but I am aussie and it's kinda to be expected  

Don't get me wrong, Michael was undoubtedly talented (even as a child) but for some reason I never got into his music as much as some others, except I didn't mind the song 'Thriller' accompanied with the videoclip.

I prefer the 'rock' version of Michael (Jimi Hendrix) lol.


----------



## amg its austin (May 1, 2009)

One of the few that actually deserve the title of Legend.


R.I.P. a true music genius.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Jimi is miles head of MJ and is probably the biggest "what if?" in music history.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

May he rest in peace ~


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I didn't expect this since he was young. I feel bad for him too, though. I'm not sure if he did what people accused him of. All I know is he made some damn good music that will live forever. Rest in peace MJ.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Michael was one of my biggest musical heroes. The legacy he left will never die...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so upset!!!! I am used to watching vids of him on youtube to distress and now that his gone...I don't know what to do!! I mean...I can't believe that he's not here with us anymore!! (cliche) 

I am still in utter disbelief  He was my childhood idol. And an 'outlet'. Now, I've lost him...but his presence will forever be remain in videos. And yes, a LEGEND!! (I hardly say this but he so deserve it!)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

really gotta watch that simpsons episode now about lisa's birthday "stark raving dad". it is already one of my favourites


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This really came out of left field, I love Michael Jackson's music, and was looking forward to a comeback. Now it'll never happen. 

Granted, the man was eccentric, but I don't believe he ever abused kids. How many millions of kids has he been around over the years? And only two kids accused him, both with really screwed up families and the second right after they google-searched the court records of the first accuser. There are so many holes in that case, you could drive an airplane through it. :roll

RIP Michael Jackson.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

WintersTale said:


> Granted, the man was eccentric, but I don't believe he ever abused kids. How many millions of kids has he been around over the years? And only two kids accused him, both with really screwed up families and the second right after they google-searched the court records of the first accuser. There are so many holes in that case, you could drive an airplane through it. :roll
> 
> .


Abusers look for families that are messed up to begin with so that if anything were to happen all they have to do for example is pull up that the father had been arrested before (people with arrest records are obviously stigmatized and not actually guilty of doing things they are accused of later) and show the mom to be a petty arguing control freak and it is puts the accused (MJ) in the clear. This is not normally known and it why people have to go to school for criminal justice unless they study it themselves or have been a victim themselves and have seen experts or is a concerned parent when they are older and has looked for how to protect their children as by books, seminars, other parent groups, etc..


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sunshine009 said:


> Abusers look for families that are messed up to begin with so that if anything were to happen all they have to do for example is pull up that the father had been arrested before (people with arrest records are obviously stigmatized and not actually guilty of doing things they are accused of later) and show the mom to be a petty arguing control freak and it is puts the accused (MJ) in the clear. This is not normally known and it why people have to go to school for criminal justice unless they study it themselves or have been a victim themselves and have seen experts or is a concerned parent when they are older and has looked for how to protect their children as by books, seminars, other parent groups, etc..


Not everyone who is accused of child molestation is a pedophile.

The first accuser's father is widely known to have made a recording before the allegations, saying that he was going to ruin Michael Jackson. I've heard it...search youtube, you'll hear it, too. Then right after that, his son is suddenly accusing Michael Jackson of molesting him.

Let me ask you, if someone molested your child, would you just take a cash settlement? Or would you want to see the ******* in jail? Either the first accuser's family didn't love him enough to want to see Michael Jackson put in jail, or Michael Jackson wasn't guilty. And I'm leaning towards the latter, because of the second trial, and how screwed up THAT was.

I'm not arguing that what Michael Jackson did was inappropriate. It's inappropriate to be in the same bed or sleep in the same room with kids, especially if they're not your own. I just don't see what Michael Jackson did as illegal; he was like a big kid, and nobody seemed to understand him.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Cha'mone, sweet prince.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Sunshine009 said:


> Abusers look for families that are messed up to begin with so that if anything were to happen all they have to do for example is pull up that the father had been arrested before (people with arrest records are obviously stigmatized and not actually guilty of doing things they are accused of later) and show the mom to be a petty arguing control freak and it is puts the accused (MJ) in the clear. This is not normally known and it why people have to go to school for criminal justice unless they study it themselves or have been a victim themselves and have seen experts or is a concerned parent when they are older and has looked for how to protect their children as by books, seminars, other parent groups, etc..


Moreover, it's well known celebrities are more likely to get away with their crimes than your average everyday person. It's interesting how naive some people are and/or how blinded they can become when it comes to celebrities. However, I hope this sh-t isn't on the news long; I really hate the idea of a pedophile being mourned by millions. Of course, now that he's dead, it shouldn't be long before people start coming out of the "woodwork." No doubt fans will ignore that and will still be blinded by his celebrity. But, I suppose one can only hope that in an age when celebrities are worshiped as demigods, that people will, as you said, put basic morality above someone being a good entertainer.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

it may be "well-known" that celebrities get away with their crimes but that obviously does not mean _every _single celebrity is guilty of _anything _they are charged with.

and can someone please display more substantial evidence other than the fact that if he is charged it means he is automatically guilty


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

416girl said:


> I realize my only childhood memories of him centred around a _Moonwalker_ BETA (I think) tape I used to watch when I was 8-9 years old


Oh, I loved that film as a kid. And the video game it spawned where you got to beat people up with dance moves and stuff.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I love the responses saying that he was found innocent, especially considering that this never went to court because of something called "hush money." Seriously, if you were in his position and someone accused you of that **** and you were innocent, you'd bring out Johnny Cochrane to fight it tooth and nail you wouldn't put yourself in a position where any grifter could come out of the woodwork and blackmail you. Me thinks there was definitely some truth to the allegations.
And to say that Off the Wall and Bad are classic albums is laughable. Thriller was his iconic moment and he owes a lot of thanks to Quincy on that.
I hope you all show the love for Phil Spector when he dies.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

from lisa marie presley:


> He Knew.
> 
> Years ago Michael and I were having a deep conversation about life in general.
> 
> ...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

creating/starting the "wall of sound" music production technique is the best thing spector's done


----------



## Addi77 (Jun 26, 2009)

I was shocked when I woke up this morning, the first thing I heard was that Michael Jackson was dead, on the radio. I went about my day and came home. A music station was dedicating the day to his memory and so I listened for hours to his songs and just cried my eyes out. He was my icon in the eighties when I was a kid, I loved his music and videos and he was very close to my heart. 

I am so sad he won´t be able to come back and make a new album. 


I think I can understand him pretty well.

I can´t believe how cruel his own country was to him, Jay Leno attacking him regularly, how pathetic! He gives you the greatest music in history and sings about love and giving and as soon as he is accused the majority of your country convicts him although he was found NOT GUILTY! All those people accusing him, judging him should be ashamed of themselves, this really makes me angry.

He was sick, very sick, not a pedophile, I don´t believe that for a second. He was mentally ill and you, how can you judge him for being the way he was when you are yourselves mentally ill, you of all should understand!

His parents ruined him in the beginning, robbed him of his childhood, all that time he was not loved and was unhappy all those years. The pressure was on from the age of six, he never lived a normal life. Nothing seems strange to me of what he did. He never got to be a free innocent child, pushed into the business of the adults, a hard world. The park he had was for the kids, he spent time with kids, slept in the same bed, did everything for them. The thing is his love was not sexual, he wanted to give them the love he never got as a child. I have slept in the same bed as my nephew, nothing wrong with that, he was feeling bad and so I stayed with him. He was a bit of a kid although he was a man also, cause he never got to be a kid and so he wanted childrens company more, for those reasons.

The surgeries, mask, oxigen tent if not a lie, it was clearly Body dysmorpic disorder. I would have had surgeries if i had had the money, this illness can ruin your life, it can be way too difficult just to be seen in public. I was trapped in my apartment for years so I fully understand this. How horrible his nation made his life and his illness, those doctors that did those surgeries should be in jail. So I pretty much covered this, this is my oppinion of MJ. He helped the world not only with his music but also through charity, he had many friends, was not found guilty, and he made people happy, children happy, he always had a warm smile, he treated people equally with love and friendship. I can´t say anything bad about him. 

To me he was a warm, giving, troubled man and a bit of a boy still, understandably so.

I will miss him sorely.

May he rest in peace


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> Oh, I loved that film as a kid. And the video game it spawned where you got to beat people up with dance moves and stuff.


haha, yeah, the videogame. I played that when i was a kid :lol


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Michael Jackson for giving me so much great music! You filled my whole childhood with good memories of your talent! You are a legend. I was always mesmerized by your dancing too. :boogie

I love you and will really miss you!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

We were listening to more of his stuff today at work. I actually like some of his earlier stuff. It's pretty good. He was very intense actually when he sang and had a really awesome set of pipes (unlike most pop singers)


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Logan X said:


> haha, yeah, the videogame. I played that when i was a kid :lol


Me too. I remember it was also the last game I played on Sega, a few weeks later my parents bought me a Playstation.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I was never really an M. Jackson fan but his music obviously defined a generation, and he has sold 750 million albums in his career. I think its sad this man died with so much unresolved issues troubling his mind and that he became so bizarre. The news stories are saying its drug related and it probably is; how very sad. 

RIP Michael.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

no he is dead you must not mention those things and you must exaggerate how good he was.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

People drop dead suddenly every day. It's only when it happens to a celebrity that it's a big deal. Personally, I'm tired of hearing about it.....that's the only thing on every news channel.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

MaidMarian said:


> that's the only thing on every news channel.


Did you really think when a celebrity of such magnitude is gonna die no one will talk about it?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Shin, would you please cut it out? Show some respect to the dead. Millions of people (me included) loved Michael Jackson, what about the respect to them?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I wasn't that surprised to hear it. I think because he has such a legendary status you don't really think of him as a person. It's sad when I think about his family though, obviously...

I forgot how many great songs he's had, now they're on every music chanel and radio station and even every shop! If you didn't like him, calm down people are allowed to pay tribute to someone give it a few days and you don't even have to get involved.

As for everything else... I don't know... no one truely knows. Yeah celebrities are more likely to get away with crimes but at the same time they're more likely to get set up as well. You wouldn't think you'd pay someone off but you wouldn't think if your child was being abused you'd shut up and accept it no matter how much you're paid off... So I'm not saying either way.

He was a great performer.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

WintersTale said:


> Shin, would you please cut it out? Show some respect to the dead. Millions of people (me included) loved Michael Jackson, what about the respect to them?


So I'm only allowed to say good things about him just cause he's dead? lol...


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

Addi77 said:


> I think I can understand him pretty well.
> 
> I can´t believe how cruel his own country was to him, Jay Leno attacking him regularly, how pathetic! He gives you the greatest music in history and sings about love and giving and as soon as he is accused the majority of your country convicts him although he was found NOT GUILTY! All those people accusing him, judging him should be ashamed of themselves, this really makes me angry.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I think a lot of people feel the same; I just hope he knew that when he was alive.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't think he molested any children. I do think people wanted to believe that he did because it would just be so fitting. Our society is so obsessed with child moltesters and making everyone into some kind of criminal, though. Apparently child molesters are everywhere, out to get your children. Don't let them outside. Just keep them in playing video games! It's kind of hard for him not to have gotten that label. It's not normal for single adult males to sleep with children, but then MJ was never exactly average. I always thought the guy just had a deep appreciation for children, maybe because of his childhood.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> So I'm only allowed to say good things about him just cause he's dead? lol...


If you have nothing good to say about him you may simply not say anything at all. I mean that's what I would normally do. After all he wasn't some mass murderer, just a troubled star with several allegations in the past that weren't even proven. If you really wanna talk about what a scumbag he was you could have at least waited for some time to pass.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

It seems strangely ironic to me how a lot of people with social anxiety seem to have no issue passing judgement on strangers, while at the same time afraid others are doing it to them.


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

I was shocked by his death and didn't want to believe it . He was a big part of growing up in the 80s. I always doubted the allegations of child molestation. He seemed like a vulnerable, soft spoken, child like person who was taken advantage of. His interpretation of the world was skewed because of his fame and fortune early on. That might have been what warped his judgement about his close relationship with children. I think he was innocent. He didn't fit the dirty old man stereotype, he seemed sexually benign.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> So I'm only allowed to say good things about him just cause he's dead? lol...


No. It's just that a lot of people are grieving over this, and you're coming in here and saying all these negative things. At least let some time pass before you start dissing someone people care about.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I was 50/50 on the whole molestation issue from the start, MJ did have the wierd habits but I also thought the accusers family were out for money from the start. 
I tdid hink MJ was stupid to keep doing what made him so easily accused after the first accusation in 93.


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

R.I.P Michael....still can't believe you're gone, it's surreal. This must've been what it was like when Elvis and Lennon died.

I don't believe he was a child molester either. He had a pretty rough childhood and fallings out with his father, so I don't think he would've knowingly hurt a child.

I'm sure he's up there moonwalking with the angels as we speak. He will truly be missed.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

At least he died doing what he loved for the last time and that's being on stage. He did a complete run through for his This is It concert at the Staples Center before he died. That footage will be released by AEG. It's so sad that he died a couple of weeks before he kicked off his concerts. I was about to dish out thousands of dollars to see him in the U.S. if he toured!

It seems to be like he had S.A.. A lot of people described him as painfully shy. I think he's an inspiration!

I don't believe the molestation cases against him at all. Anytime there's a successful black person ruling the world.. people try to bring them down. I think it was all done for the money. Even Larry King overheard some strange conversations by lawyers who tried to frame him and he was going to tesify! He was always troubled but innocent!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> *Moreover, it's well known celebrities are more likely to get away with their crimes than your average everyday person. It's interesting how naive some people are and/or how blinded they can become when it comes to celebrities*. However, I hope this sh-t isn't on the news long; *I really hate the idea of a pedophile being mourned by millions.* Of course, now that he's dead, it shouldn't be long before people start coming out of the "woodwork." *No doubt fans will ignore that and will still be blinded by his celebrity.* But, I suppose one can only hope that in an age when celebrities are worshiped as demigods, that people will, as you said, put basic morality above someone being a good entertainer.


I agree. It's really upsetting to me inside to see this reaction here of the majority and on the news as well.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm not going to comment on this anymore, other than I think that a lot of people are going to miss Michael Jackson.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

It's always difficult to keep personal prejudice out of a thing like this. And wherever you run into it, prejudice always obscures the truth. I don't really know what the truth is. I don't suppose anybody will ever really know. Nine of us now seem to feel that the defendant is innocent, but we're just gambling on probabilities - we may be wrong. We may be trying to let a guilty man go free, I don't know. Nobody really can. But we have a reasonable doubt, and that's something that's very valuable in our system. No jury can declare a man guilty unless it's SURE. We nine can't understand how you three are still so sure. Maybe you can tell us.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> I agree. It's really upsetting to me inside to see this reaction here of the majority and on the news as well.


I agree with you and I've commented on it many times. Its time to let it drop, if people want to throw basic morality out the window because of one good but outdated album then so be it. I can tell you if this was the creepy unemployed guy down the street they'd be out with their pitchforks. You aren't going to convince anyone at this point.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ugh, clearly I'm no Henry Fonda. I so wanted to be him as well.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Billy Mays, the boisterous commercial guy, died today at age 50 as well.

Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, Michael Jackson, Billy Mays... wow.

When will it be my turn?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ShyViolet said:


> Billy Mays, the boisterous commercial guy, died today at age 50 as well.
> 
> Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, Michael Jackson, Billy Mays... wow.


Along with David Carradine it hasn't been a good month to be a celebrity... and there's still 3 days left to this month. :um


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> *Without the moderators' intervention* on this island of thought, we would break into three camps of judgment eventually consisting loosely of Like him, Dislike him, and Don't know what to think of him, as the threads will come to have distinct positions and personalities. Alliances will form and enemies labeled. We would then have to assign duties of survival to each person in our respective quarters. Disputed boundary lines of territory will be drawn in the dirt with the exception of surprise underwater ambushes from the water by endurance swimmers that knock out and take hostage enemy camp members' who naively wader looking to kill for food sea creatures with bare hand. After this incident of shock, armies will offically form, each with a naval base, each with chains of command. Food will be hard to come by and as night falls there will be many mock people who claim to have been unfairly ousted of their camp who are really spies. Then they will form an alliance secretly as the 4th group unbeknownst to the other groups. There will be some confusion and people will grow weary. Eventually someone will answer their cellphone and say "mom says its time to eat and its okay to bring a friend". They will all follow this person home to this one hut, hitting and kicking each other on the way, and pulling hair. Upon arriving, the mom will ban all but her offspring from using the bathroom and she will now be the common enemy. Some will lure her out to the backyard with chocolate and entertain her with the Thriller dance, as they take turns using the hut facilities. Then someone will pick up another cellphone and say "my wife says I have to come home" and he will leave, among with many others that express the same thing of spouses, cats, dogs, and children that have left text messages upon looking.


This was funny sunshine. Yes, I agree that without the moderators intervention all these things would happen (jk) LOL You've got a good sense of humor.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I will greatly miss him. RIP
I'm not particularly a person that says RIP to someone in a thread, but for MJ I had to. He had sick dance moves and a great voice. The man with the hat doing the moon walk will always be remembered throughout the world. The greatest entertainer ever. He could definitely be compared to the likes of Elvis. As for his accusations let it be. I'm talking about him as an entertainer and musician.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I agree with you and I've commented on it many times. Its time to let it drop, if people want to throw basic morality out the window because of one good but outdated album then so be it.


Making assumptions like that towards everyone who chooses to hold a different opinion from you is just a plain ignorant attitude to take. Ok, so you're convinced the guy was a child molester, for your reasons. Fair enough. But you seem to have a serious problem accepting that other people here not only have the right to think differently to you, but that the statements you've made as being the reasons don't even apply to them all (if indeed they actually do apply to anyone who post on this site). For one, I really don't see how that's anyone's problem other than yours.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't think its right for people to say he shouldn't be missed because of a certain aspect of his life, I think many of you are overlooking the fact that he was a major philanthropist, who gave away millions to charities around the world. 

I think its clear that MJ was a person who suffered from a ton of mental anguish, and as human beings, we should look at him with a sense of sympathy, rather than look at him with judgmental eyes and a sense disgust, because although he was incredibly talented, he was human.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

Terrible news. I was really shocked and saddened to hear this last week. He was one of my favorite artists of all time... he is the man who got me into soul and R&B music, and actually music in general. He's one of those people who have just been around your whole life: I don't know when I first saw and/or heard of him... he's just always been "Michael Jackson".

As for the accusations, for one, please... take time to read up on both cases. Many people have opinions on him, but very few have informed ones. It's easy to look at things at a glance and say he was guilty of wrongdoing, but when you look at the facts (facts that many media outlets conveniently overlook), it becomes less of a black and white issue. I don't think he ever did anything wrong. I believe he was a naive man with a thought pattern unlike most people's. He was not afraid to be who he was, instead of being what society tells us we should be. He was an easy target, way too easy.

Just a couple of points:

He "paid off" the first kid after being TALKED INTO DOING SO by his lawyers, his label and other advisers. He seriously contemplated letting it go to trial (this is according to Johnnie Cochran). As for the money, its rumored Jackson didn't even pay the family out of his own pocket. It was paid partially or in full by his insurers and record company.

The second kid, I find it ironic that the mother went for advise from THE SAME LAWYER who got the 1993 kid a settlement before going to authorities or a psychiatrist (and she only took the kid to a psychiatrist at the advise of the lawyer). Also, no alleged abuse happened before the documentary that caused the controversy aired. Meaning that Jackson was not doing anything wrong when he was under the radar, but when the documentary aired, and America (and the world) was looking at him and people were calling for him to be investigated, THAT'S when he made his move? Sorry, something smells afoul here.

I could go on and on. It just all seems odd to me and I find it far more believable that he was really a guy who was misunderstood and taken advantage of, despite his numerous talents and wealth.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Its sad that he died. He was A really really talented person. But he was also a pedophile. Atleast the news has said nothing about the pedophile part, they've been talking about him all in good spirits. R.I.P.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

AprilEthereal said:


> Its sad that he died. He was A really really talented person. But he was also a pedophile. Atleast the news has said nothing about the pedophile part, they've been talking about him all in good spirits. R.I.P.


I love how people say it so matter-of-factly.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Depressed people are capable of commiting crimes too. They disarm people by their depression and work it to their advantage in fact. It is better that they look like that than any other way they find out for their purposes. Many people have been sexually abused by a depressed person whose psychological problems clearly went beyond depression. When the victims tell others, others don't believe them often times if the person seemed like such a nice and depressed person. The victim is abused more this way. Then they have problems after this with others to form relationships, nightmares, etc.

Depression is not the same in all people. Your depression is not the same as everyone elses! Do not think that you are just like others who look or say they are depressed.

The mental health victim/survivors groups are full with stories like this. 

"I didn't know he was dangerous. He just looked sad. I was just a child too. Then, no one believed me. They were thinking like I was at first. They are further oppressing me, calling me a liar. That is why I am here in this group."

"It happened to us too. We believe you."

"Now I don't know how to trust the opposite (or same) sex, or other peoples vibrations anymore."

"I know. That is why we have a group. It is terrible that this is how it is. We believe you."


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> not really, Thriller was all Quincy Jones.


No, that is not true, and Quincy Jones himself will likely tell you that. The reason that album worked so well was because you had a mastermind singer/songwriter like Jackson joining forces with a mastermind producer. There have been "all Quincy Jones" albums and they were good: what they were not was Thriller.


----------



## karina (May 20, 2009)

I will certainly miss Michael. I still can't believe he's really gone. He managed to bring comfort to me without even knowing I exsisted, and for that I will be eternally greatful for him.

reading some of the comments, it's amazing this is a forum for social anxiety support. People have been so judgemental on here. Even though he was found not guilty, people are still accusing him of being a peadophile. I really don't think he could ever hurt a child, he was basically a child himself.

I have read a lot on this forum of peoples worries that when they are in public, people are judging them, not liking them etc etc, maybe everyone is so worried because that is what they do to other people too, as shown here.

I really think Michael had SA, I relate to him a lot on many levels and I'm devestated by his loss. If you think he was a peadophile, doesnt deserve to be mourned etc, then why bother to click on a thread mentioning him, and then read it and then comment. Why can't you just find something else to write about rather than hurt the feelings of those who love and miss him.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I dunno, he was SO weird that maybe he was telling the truth about not being a pedophile. I sincerely hope that _was_ the case.


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> i think calling a person "weird" only based on their mental problems that could be innate or an unfortunate product of a difficult childhood implies that they should be viewed as a "freak" and inferior. people say that about mental illnesses i have and others around me have and often it doesn't really feel that good hearing it.


I am sure alot of people would label us SA'ers as "weird". I don't like that label personally.


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

*I miss MJ!*

I can't stop listening to Beat It. It's so catchy! :boogie


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

girlwiththehair said:


> I can't stop listening to Beat It. It's so catchy! :boogie


I like that song too. One of my favorites from MJ.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Dunno for sure if he was a pedo or not but one things for sure, couldn't trust a thing out of his mouth. I'm surprised no one mentioned the fact that none of his 3 kids looks even remotely mixed. I do feel bad for those kids though. As if having MJ as a dad wasn't bad enough, now they're either gonna go to the parents who abused MJ and made him the way he was, or their mother who just wants them for the cash she will get from taking care of them. Pretty tragic really.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

LoneLioness said:


> Dunno for sure if he was a pedo or not but one things for sure, couldn't trust a thing out of his mouth. I'm surprised no one mentioned the fact that none of his 3 kids looks even remotely mixed. I do feel bad for those kids though. As if having MJ as a dad wasn't bad enough, now they're either gonna go to the parents who abused MJ and made him the way he was, or their mother who just wants them for the cash she will get from taking care of them. Pretty tragic really.


:no


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> Dunno for sure if he was a pedo or not but one things for sure, couldn't trust a thing out of his mouth. I'm surprised no one mentioned the fact that none of his 3 kids looks even remotely mixed. I do feel bad for those kids though. As if having MJ as a dad wasn't bad enough, now they're either gonna go to the parents who abused MJ and made him the way he was, or their mother who just wants them for the cash she will get from taking care of them. Pretty tragic really.


Joe was the only parent who abused MJ, and I think they're separated. Anyway, he's in his 70s, I don't think he'd try anything now.

As far as Debbie Rowe goes, I don't think she should get the kids, either. She's never been a mom and shouldn't start now. The kids should go to Katherine.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I feel bad for the kids. 

That's about it.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

WintersTale said:


> Joe was the only parent who abused MJ, and I think they're separated. Anyway, he's in his 70s, I don't think he'd try anything now.


She turned a blind eye to it though which could be considered a form of emotional abuse. But hopefully they stay seperated, Katerine may just be the best option for them then...though there is also the fact that shes old and may die soon herself.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

LoneLioness said:


> Dunno for sure if he was a pedo or not ...


Tut tut. Don't mention the p word. It's in very poor taste at this tragic time.

It's amazing that his talent/charisma/wealth/apparent helplessness seems to cancel that suspicion out for a lot of people and leave them gurgling in grief. How many other adult men could set up a children's play area at their house and organise sleepovers for other people's children, then be acquitted of multiple child abuse charges and still have people gushing about how wonderful they were?

He may have been acquitted of the child abuse charges, but there's something not right about an adult wanting to be "friends" with a child _at the child's level._ Adults who try to "befriend" you when you're a child are one thing: creepy.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

"how you doin' sir, hows the family holding up?"

"i'm great! i'm family's doing pretty good!"






i know not all want to show the grief to others about their loved one's recent death but.. come on. he could at least try to put his current desperate attempts at promoting himself and cashing in as much as he can on hold until the initial impact has passed. just a few days after his son's death but that seems like the main reason he's even there is to announce his record company. i'm pretty sure i've seen thousands others who were more saddened by michael's death. at least people hopefully won't give him any attention, it's pretty easy to see right through him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LoneLioness said:


> She turned a blind eye to it though which could be considered a form of emotional abuse. But hopefully they stay seperated, Katerine may just be the best option for them then...though there is also the fact that shes old and may die soon herself.


Given the dynamics of the family, I think Miss Katherine was also a victim. Joe could have been so violent that she would be afraid to stand up to him.

Also, about Michael, he was acquitted as far as I know.

We just can't judge people unless we were around them. :stu


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

CircularThinking said:


> It seems strangely ironic to me how a lot of people with social anxiety seem to have no issue passing judgement on strangers, while at the same time afraid others are doing it to them.


This is the best post in this thread.

Also lol at the person who said Thriller was all QJ. Produce that album for anybody else and I guarantee you it wouldn't be as good or as big. Don't forget that MJ had a huge hand in almost every song he did. In fact, if it wasn't for MJ's ideas then the song wouldn't have even been "Thriller," it would have been a generic love song called "Starlight Love."


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

> Originally Posted by CircularThinking
> It seems strangely ironic to me how a lot of people with social anxiety seem to have no issue passing judgement on strangers, while at the same time afraid others are doing it to them.





Dipper said:


> This is the best post in this thread.


Hate to tell you this but its not a crime to have an opinion, SA or not.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> Hate to tell you this but its not a crime to have an opinion, SA or not.


Not all opinions pass judgement.

An opinion is generally a personal preference with respect to others, formed under the knowledge that it dynamic.

Passing judgement is a much more deep rooted conclusion that implies a state of "correctness."

I posted this (roughly) before but deleted it because I didn't think it was worth getting into an argument over definitions of words but since you felt it was worth responding to twice I figured I'd clarify my point.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

Amelia said:


> Tut tut. Don't mention the p word. It's in very poor taste at this tragic time.
> 
> It's amazing that his talent/charisma/wealth/apparent helplessness seems to cancel that suspicion out for a lot of people and leave them gurgling in grief. How many other adult men could set up a children's play area at their house and organise sleepovers for other people's children, then be acquitted of multiple child abuse charges and still have people gushing about how wonderful they were?
> 
> He may have been acquitted of the child abuse charges, but there's something not right about an adult wanting to be "friends" with a child _at the child's level._ Adults who try to "befriend" you when you're a child are one thing: creepy.


If you replace the stuff about children in this post with stuff that people with SA, you have an exact commentary of many people who criticize those with SA.

The bottom line is, is it not possible for a guy just to be good hearted? Many people say "If Michael Jackson was the guy down the street....", but he wasn't the guy down the street. He grew up differently than most people, he lived differently than most people, and I don't think a single person who hasn't had a grievance with Jackson ever said they believe the rumors.

In the first case, after he settled out of court with the kid, the prosecution decided to continue with an investigation. The settlement did NOT prevent the kid or his family from testifying about anything, all that did was stop their particular grievance from going to court. The family took the money, refused to cooperate further with authorities in a separate criminal investigation and, after over 200 witnesses were interviewed, not one could corroborate any evidence and the case was closed.

He may have been different, but there is an exception to every rule. In this case, is it not a real possibility that the guy just liked the company of kids in an innocent way?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

CarlitoBrigante said:


> He may have been different, but there is an exception to every rule. In this case, is it not a real possibility that the guy just liked the company of kids in an innocent way?


I have no evidence, but I have a large hunch that he just wanted kids to be his friends. I don't think it was ever anything sexual.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

That's for sure. And like some say, "Only God can judge me."

Well, only God can judge. We simply don't know the whole story of MJs life. Why should we sit and make accusations when there are only bits and pieces of the story? He's gone; it's time to put the hate or whatever behind.



millenniumman75 said:


> We just can't judge people unless we were around them. :stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i was vacationing in california when i heard the news. first thing that came to my mind was that it must have been some political guy because i just couldnt believe he would be dead so soon. its a shame that those kids parents exploited their kids to get some money. pretty terrible parents IMO. he will be missed


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

CarlitoBrigante said:


> If you replace the stuff about children in this post with stuff that people with SA, you have an exact commentary of many people who criticize those with SA.
> 
> The bottom line is, is it not possible for a guy just to be good hearted? Many people say "If Michael Jackson was the guy down the street....", but he wasn't the guy down the street. He grew up differently than most people, he lived differently than most people, and I don't think a single person who hasn't had a grievance with Jackson ever said they believe the rumors.
> 
> ...


Great post! I agree 1000%! Now after decades the kid decides to come out and say he lied? People just took advantage of Michael's good will and his naivety. That first case made him heartbroken and spirialing out of control and feeling abandoned. It was one of the many causes to his eventual death. Wish that D-Bag child admitted it while Michael was alive. It would have given him a piece of mind since people equate Michael settling the case to guilt. He was trying not to drag out the case. Michael had a good heart! Was he somehow odd? Yes but who wouldn't be if you were a superstar at 10. Nothing about his upbringing was normal. At the end of the day he was just a deeply lonely, equally misunderstood child-like man/musical prodigy.

I'm listening to P.Y.T and Give in to Me. P.Y.T is so addictive and his vocals are out of this world.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

CarlitoBrigante said:


> The bottom line is, is it not possible for a guy just to be good hearted?


Yes, of course. Though he wouldn't have had to surround himself with children, or have them sleep in his bed (which he admitted to) to do that.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Hellosunshine said:


> Now after decades the kid decides to come out and say he lied? People just took advantage of Michael's good will and his naivety. That first case made him heartbroken and spirialing out of control and feeling abandoned. It was one of the many causes to his eventual death. Wish that D-Bag child admitted it while Michael was alive.


As far as I know that person never came out and admitted anything. That's just an internet rumor. I haven't read any official news sources report anything about that. I don't think it'd be very smart for him to say anything at this point. Crazy Jackson fans would most likely threaten his life.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

good, he died, it took too long


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

ShinAkuma said:


> good, he died, it took too long


:ditto

All the public attention to his death is sickening.


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

ShinAkuma said:


> good, he died, it took too long


you're a disgusting human being


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8139564.stm


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

I never believed all the bull***t myself. 
RIP


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

ShinAkuma said:


> good, he died, it took too long


It doesn't enter my mind to say that however


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nothing to fear said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8139564.stm


oh wtf

That got me.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

nihlanth1 said:


> :ditto
> 
> All the public attention to his death is sickening.


And saying "Good, he died" about someone isn't? Someone who was never proven guilty of anything in any court except the one of public opinion?


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Hellosunshine said:


> I'm listening to P.Y.T and Give in to Me. P.Y.T is so addictive and his vocals are out of this world.


I love that tune Give In To Me! It's one of my top favourites of his!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The media attention of his death is so over the top. I don't need them reporting to me forever that he's dead. I pretty much got that point within the first 100 hours of endless reporting. That's not news; that's endless repetition of what once was news.

I just checked wikipedia to see what albums he's put out. This much attention for a guy who's only managed to put out 3 albums in the last 21 years? This is only fast when compared to Axl Rose who sets the record by taking 17 years to put out an album.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I'm sure it's every bit as much the quality - as the quantity - that comes to mind when fans of the guys music remember it. 

At the same time though, very much see your point about the media going on about this for as long as they have and dragging it out. Though frankly it bothers me alot less than say the amount of attention than celebrities such as Katie Price and Peter Andre attract - just because of their relationship problems. I don't know about anywhere else in the world, but here in the UK the media go on about stuff like that non stop to the point that it really is ridiculous - at least imho.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

> The media attention of his death is so over the top. I don't need them reporting to me forever that he's dead. I pretty much got that point within the first 100 hours of endless reporting. That's not news; that's endless repetition of what once was news.


They've kind of been doing this for well... forever. They did this during his last trial too. People who want up to the minute updates on Paris Hilton get their news from the television. People who want actual information go to the internet (which amusingly now includes reporters themselves)


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

CircularThinking said:


> People who want actual information go to the internet (which amusingly now includes reporters themselves)


CNN refers to Twitter so often, it's a joke.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

CarlitoBrigante said:


> And saying "Good, he died" about someone isn't? Someone who was never proven guilty of anything in any court except the one of public opinion?


QFT. I think it shows what kind of person someone is when they say something like that.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

Black_Widow said:


> I'm sure it's every bit as much the quality - as the quantity - that comes to mind when fans of the guys music remember it.


This is precisely it.

Although I agree, the media attention is overkill. I don't think anyone can deny that. But, at the same time, the media has a point: they play it because people watch.

I was watching Fox News and it was great, they were talking about the situation, and talked for ten or fifteen minutes about media overkill on the situation. It's like... Hello, if you think it's overkill, talking about it being overkill isn't helping. Just. Report. Something. Else.

What's even worse is that they're taking it upon themselves to create more news. They keep talking about the huge, nasty, messy custodial situation looming... when they have no idea how big or messy it will be. It may only be a matter of signing papers in one or two short court proceedings. But, that's not good for them. So, they sensationalize the story. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

It seems like the "worst" of it is over. I haven't seen that much MJ stuff on the news today. I don't expect it to leave TV completely yet since there's still an investigation of his death going on, among other things, but I expect to see the coverage continue to lessen from now on. Anyway I'm not going to complain about the coverage since I fully expected it. I'm surprised so many other people act like they didn't expect all this news coverage.



UltraShy said:


> I just checked wikipedia to see what albums he's put out. This much attention for a guy who's only managed to put out 3 albums in the last 21 years? This is only fast when compared to Axl Rose who sets the record by taking 17 years to put out an album.


Quality over quantity. Michael Jackson became famous from his work in the Jackson 5, and his solo albums Off the Wall, Thriller, Bad, and Dangerous. After Dangerous, the molestation allegations began and Michael would begin to shut himself off from the world. He started to change after that and a lot of the public didn't view him the same anymore so his other albums didn't do as well as his older ones. Of course, his legion of fans still remembered what he had done in the past, so he remained a huge star. Despite the fact that he didn't put out that many albums after Dangerous, he was still doing tours and he was still a hell of a performer. So yeah...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I shouldn't single out the grossly excessive coverage of his death when this is standard operating procedure with the media. They give every sensational story grossly excessive coverage. But then there are so many media outlets that they have to desperately search for anything to fill time. We have stations to provide nothing but 24 hours a day of news, even though there clearly isn't anywhere near that much to say so they keep repeating like some obsessive compulsive parrot who only knows one phrase.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Listening to his songs brings back good memories.

R.I.P the king of pop


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

MJ was the coolest! So much of my childhood memories are of him and things related to him. 

Rest in peace forever. Now, no one can touch you...


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Black_Widow said:


> I love that tune Give In To Me! It's one of my top favourites of his!


I love it too! I feel like it's of his most underrated songs. He didn't perform it that much but imo it should have been a big hit. Great song!


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Dipper said:


> As far as I know that person never came out and admitted anything. That's just an internet rumor. I haven't read any official news sources report anything about that. I don't think it'd be very smart for him to say anything at this point. Crazy Jackson fans would most likely threaten his life.


http://kokayi.newsvine.com/_news/20...ts-he-lied-michael-jackson-never-touched-him-

Yea the truth comes out when the person is dead. Hardcore MJ fans have him, doctors, and that devil Martin bashir on their list. Some news reported it but not sure if it's 100% confirmed but I believe it.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I think MJ is the king of underrated songs. Everyone focuses on the big hits that he's known for, but he has a ton of other songs that no one talks about that are great.

I don't believe these stories about the first accuser coming out about lying. No official credible news sources have reported on it at all, and something like this would be HUGE news that'd be all over the TV and newspapers. Also, I don't think that person would be dumb enough to come out and say anything like that. He'd be putting his life in danger (from crazed MJ fans that will probably threaten him). Not to mention all the legal trouble he'd be in. I believe he's not allowed to talk about the case by law anyway.

If he was smart, then he'd stay in his multimillion dollar home that he bought with his extorted money and stay mum.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Hellosunshine said:


> I love it too! I feel like it's of his most underrated songs. He didn't perform it that much but imo it should have been a big hit. Great song!


Totally agree with you there.  I feel the same way about Earthsong too. It seems to me neither of those songs really get the attention they deserve. It's a shame me thinks.


----------



## PT88 (Jan 20, 2009)

This is by far the greatest music video ever made


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg Micheal Jackson's dead ?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Omg Micheal Jackson's dead ?


I guess you've never turned on a tv or looked at a newspaper. :lol


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

> I guess you've never turned on a tv or looked at a newspaper


I don't blame him. This really shouldn't still be in the news. They want to make a stamp after the guy lol. Sad sad world we are living in.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is still going !

What an impact. I knew it. Despite all our negative criticisms, we really do love Michale Jackson every single accusing, judgemental one of use.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

I have noticed some folks here saying that MJ cant compare to Elvis Presley.

That is pure nonsense. 

It is the other way around. Elvis cant compare to Michael Jackson.

Americans get carried away with the Elvis Presley thing.
Outside of US, nobody gives a **** about Elvis Presley.

whereas Michael is known all over the world.


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't really care for Elvis much either. I think giving a stamp to him was retarded as well. Personally to deserve a stamp you need to develop something that everyone universally can benefit from or has benefited from. Im sure Michael Jackson and both Elvis have done some decent things with their money but I don't think they have done enough. Not enough to be worshipped and idolized as gods at least. There are much more important issues to be talked about than Michael Jacksons death every day for the next several months.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

<---------saying nothing at all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

TheUnwelcome said:


> I don't blame him. This really shouldn't still be in the news. They want to make a stamp after the guy lol. Sad sad world we are living in.


Agreed, and I'm a massive Michael Jackson fan. I enjoyed it when they were remembering his music, but all this focus on his drug abuse and the doctor is just ridiculous. Especially since they keep on going over the same crap over and over again.

I want to remember Michael Jackson as a humanitarian and a musical genius, not as a drug addict whose doctor murdered him through neglect.


----------



## thecrow (Aug 3, 2009)

Now i think there will always be un-answered questions about michael jackson and whether he was this, or that.

But the other day i watched some documentaries/interviews of him. He seemed to make some good points about what isn't right in the world. Like the fact that people are too judgemental etc.

He lived in isolation, and had to bring things from the outside world (like a cinema) into his own home. He said that he "couldn't go out normally because fans would be everywhere".

And he had a tough time growing up due to his father beating him, and his brothers bringing girls over to the house at night and doing stuff (while mike was still young, and in the same damn room!) 



. (4:14 on that video). Its not a nice childhood he had.

He obviously got embarrased by things even at the age of over 40. It's quite probable that he may have had s/a, or parts of it.


----------

